# fiberglass resin question?



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently started a 10gallon background (pictures of tank here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/10-gallon-project-41924/#post370669) and I'm thinking I want to coat it with something. Anyway I'm wondering if 
1) "Bondo: All Purpose Fiberglass Resin" is aquarium safe? (says 100% waterproof but I don't think that has to do with leaching)
2) Going through the actual fiberglass process (with the cloth) would be killer one the background so would just coating the cement still work for sealing off the cement?
3) If 1 and 2 are no, then what is easy to find and could work? 
Thanks.


----------

